# Lemonade



## Scott Murphy (Feb 24, 2021)

Nikon D850, 55mm f/2.8 AIS Micro Nikkor. Lit from below, behind and above on a light table.


----------



## Space Face (Feb 25, 2021)

That is lovely.  Beautifully lit and excellently composed.  Very refreshing.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 25, 2021)

Good shot.....


----------

